# flywheel sr20de



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a 93 sentra se-r and I blew up the old motor so I ordered a sr20de from nippon motors my car is a stick the motor they sent me is auto will this still work!!!!!! any help would be great thanx.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Yes, the SR20 should mount up to both of its transmissions with no mods or problems. I assume your going to keep your stick shift with the new motor. If thats the case make sure that you keep the ECU from the stick shift car. If you plan on swapping to the automatic in with the new SR20 youll have to find an ECU for an automatic tranny SR20. 

In all other respects the SR20s are the same. 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

thanx nick and yes i am keeping the stick


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

No problem.  Good luck with the swap! 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Ok I have another stupid question when I blew up my old motor I missed 4th and hit 2nd and it broke every rocker arm in the head why does the sr20de not have a rev limiter. and if it does not will a ecu fix that. ps. thanx nick


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

mine has a rev limiter
why doesnt yours?


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

i dunno hey where do i hook up the a/f gauge on the oxygen senser which wire color


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

the rev limiter will only cut the fuel at a certain rpm. nothing is going to stop the engine from reving if your going 100mph then shift into second. the speed of the car is going to push the engine way past the rev limit and bad stuff will happen.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

Yea,my rocker arms are in little bits.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

dude that sucks... i once had my shift timing way off and let off the clutch and hit the gas wot, and then pushed the shifter into third. third exploded, and bound up the whole tranny, i came to a screeching halt and when i stopped the car would do nothing but shudder in any gear. at least i got a new tranny out of the deal...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

i know i am new here but i just had a question fr landlord you say your timing has been advanced to 15 degrees but that is how it comes stock. not trying to be an ass or anything


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

now that i think about it i know the s-er comes stock at 15 degrees but i am not sure if just the se does or not if not what does it and did it make a noticeable difference


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

lucky13dice said:


> *i know i am new here but i just had a question fr landlord you say your timing has been advanced to 15 degrees but that is how it comes stock. not trying to be an ass or anything *


my stock 95 ga16de, timing is 8 deg. +/- 2 deg.

the 91 - 94 ga16de's came 10 deg +/- 2 deg.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

lucky13dice said:


> *now that i think about it i know the s-er comes stock at 15 degrees but i am not sure if just the se does or not if not what does it and did it make a noticeable difference *


at first it i didnt think it made a difference other than throttle response. then i took a 1,000 mile trip back to ohio, and i put the timing back to stock fearing i wouldnt be able to get 92octane gas on the interstate on the way there. when i returned home i re-advanced my timing because my car was sucking bad. so yeah i think it made a difference, not much of one, but i think its noticable. www.sentra.net states that i can get like 5hp gain on my ga16de from advancing the timing alone.


----------

